# How Do You Pronounce That???



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

someone much smarter than me posted this on another forum. 
figured since i haven't seen it here, might was well post it.

Cuban Brands Pronunciation Guide

have fun.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Por Larrananagaaaa......sound plastered to me :al 


Ctop


----------



## relaxnsmoke (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm downloading that to my surgically installed voice chip. This will impress folk at the next herf.  Along with my newest extension.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

relaxnsmoke said:


> Along with my newest extension.


Ummmm yeah, well thats some info I could have lived without knowing

Ctop


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i still can't pronounce por laranyananaaaggga.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you for starting this thread and thank you again for bringing it back to life!! I have wondered how to pronounce punch!!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

think i'll go smoke an ashay oopmonn now.. 

derrek


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I know this is off topic since you are talking about Habanos, and at the risk of sounding like a jackass (please be gentle) is it pronounced C-A-O(see-aye-oh) or cao (chow) or say-o?



I never would have known 5 Vegas was "cinco" vegas if I hadn't read it somewhere...


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Excellent post. People _murder_ spanish names and words on a consistent basis.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

AD720 said:


> I know this is off topic since you are talking about Habanos, and at the risk of sounding like a jackass (please be gentle) is it pronounced *C-A-O(see-aye-oh)* or cao (chow) or say-o?
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have known 5 Vegas was "cinco" vegas if I hadn't read it somewhere...


:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

mustang1 said:


> Excellent post. People _murder_ spanish names and words on a consistent basis.


does it matter if Spanish isn't capitalized?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r yeah I'm a butcher


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

AD720 said:


> I know this is off topic since you are talking about Habanos, and at the risk of sounding like a jackass (please be gentle) is it pronounced C-A-O(see-aye-oh) or cao (chow) or say-o?
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have known 5 Vegas was "cinco" vegas if I hadn't read it somewhere...


C A O, its the initials of the founder's name, who I can't remember.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> C A O, its the initials of the founder's name, who I can't remember.


Cano A. Ozgener


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Cano A. Ozgener


Ere ya go :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Whew. Thanks for keeping me from sounding stupid in front of people who aren't as cool as my CS bros. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> Ere ya go :tu


I'm a pretty idiot :gn:bn


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

AD720 said:


> Whew. Thanks for keeping me from sounding stupid in front of people who aren't as *cool* as my CS bros. :tu


O yea, I'm the epitome of cool 

Am I the only one lamenting over Gary Gygax's passing?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Seanohue said:


> O yea, I'm the epitome of cool
> 
> Am I the only one lamenting over Gary Gygax's passing?


googling name

you mean Ernest I got it


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

IHT said:


> i still can't pronounce por laranyananaaaggga.


I can :chk


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> I can :chk


love you too, gabe. :fu
hope you and the misses are doing well.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

No no no, you have it all wrong. It's Por la manana! :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

mustang1 said:


> Excellent post. People _murder_ spanish names and words on a consistent basis.


Yes but have you ever heard the spanish _murder _english words as well. Falls both ways my friend.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mustang1 said:


> Excellent post. People _murder_ spanish names and words on a consistent basis.


You mean like H. Upmann?


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Thank you for starting this thread and thank you again for bringing it back to life!! I have wondered how to pronounce punch!!


That'll be Pooon-cha! Now you know. :r:ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Ricardo Montalban


*Soft Corinthian leather*

Excellent thread btw :tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

coppertop said:


> Ummmm yeah, well thats some info I could have lived without knowing
> 
> Ctop


Coppertop I love your signature. I loved the movie Boondock Saints. Do you know if the last part of the signature is Irish Gaelic?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BamBam said:


> Coppertop I love your signature. I loved the movie Boondock Saints. Do you know if the last part of the signature is Irish Gaelic?


That would be Latin for "In the name of the Father, and Son, and Holy Spirit"


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

BamBam said:


> Coppertop I love your signature. I loved the movie Boondock Saints. Do you know if the last part of the signature is Irish Gaelic?


Darn Peter beat me to it! Yes it is the latin version. I have it in my profile too  I found the Irish Gaelic version to be:

beIn ainm an Athar, 
agus an Mhic, 
agus an Spioraid Naoimh.

and with that /threadjack


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

BamBam said:


> *Coppertop* I love your signature. I loved the movie Boondock Saints. Do you know if the last part of the signature is Irish Gaelic?


you'll be waiting a while for a reply from him. :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> you'll be waiting a while for a reply from him. :r


yah, was going to mention that haha. Also why I decided to just answer it


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

dvickery said:


> think i'll go smoke an ashay oopmonn now..
> 
> derrek


My father-in-law was Cuban and used to pronounce it just this way.
Made me smile when I heard it again.

Al


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

IHT said:


> i still can't pronounce por laranyananaaaggga.


I am grateful for the abbreviations and find them very useful eg. PLPC etc. :ss


----------

